# My first pay statement = 11 rides = $192.41 or $26/hr after gas.



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

My first pay statement shows net to me of $192.41 for 11 rides driving 220 miles. Of these 11 rides, 4 were UberXL and 7 were UberX. This does not include a $2.00 tip. The guy felt sorry for me because it was a $5 ride and he said this same ride cost him $7 just a month ago - so he gave me the difference. There are nice riders out there... 

The time factor here for the 11 rides came to 174 minutes, but I doubled that to 346 (5.8hrs) to account for leaving home to the first pax, driving to pick up each new pax, and eventually back home again. Yes - this is just an estimate of time. 

Formula: 
Net proceeds (after Uber commissions and safe driver) = $192.41
Gas only on my XL vehicle at 15mpg = - 40.00
Net after gas expense = $152.41
Divided by 5.8 hrs = $ 26.28

Uber reported income = $192.41
IRS standard mileage allowance (.575 x 220) = - 126.50
Net IRS income = $ 65.91 
Divided by 5.8 hrs = $ 11.36

Is this worth it? I'm using this vehicle for personal use anyway, so much of the 57.5 cents is a gift, except for the actual cost of the gas and that is included above. My vehicle depreciation, insurance, maintenance, etc will happen even if I don't drive for Uber. Yes, the miles can add up, but in just these 3 days of driving, I already combined errands between pick-ups and this free time between rides is still my own. I either wait at home for a "ping", or wait in my car doing other things (such as making bad day trades on Etrade).


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Estimates make numbers worthless. How hard is it to track hours? If your f-ing numbers are just estimates than your pay per hour is an estimate.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Estimates make numbers worthless. How hard is it to track hours? If your f-ing numbers are just estimates than your pay per hour is an estimate.


OK - the time used is an extremely accurate estimate. Like I said, I used the time between trips productively, not just sitting around waiting. Next time I'll track it to the minute. Feel better now?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> My first pay statement shows net to me of $192.41 for 11 rides driving 220 miles. Of these 11 rides, 4 were UberXL and 7 were UberX. This does not include a $2.00 tip. The guy felt sorry for me because it was a $5 ride and he said this same ride cost him $7 just a month ago - so he gave me the difference. There are nice riders out there...
> 
> The time factor here for the 11 rides came to 174 minutes, but I doubled that to 346 (5.8hrs) to account for leaving home to the first pax, driving to pick up each new pax, and eventually back home again. Yes - this is just an estimate of time.
> 
> ...


Now deduct about 25% for self employment taxation and you are at $8.52 I believe. Do you really think that is a worthwhile income? As an IC you are a small business owner. You have to make enough to be a small business. How do you expect to buy your next car on $8.52 per hour? How do you expect to pay for your next set of tires, new brakes, or the never ending car washes? $8.52 means you are an employee and they need to pay a portion of your taxation and let you use the corporate car was for free.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have no need to estimate time. I can actually read a clock.

even the kind with a big hand and a little hand !


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

25% self employment tax???????????

and his $11/hour rate would only be accurate if and only if it actually costs him 57cents per mile or more to maintain a car


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> 25% self employment tax???????????
> 
> and his $11/hour rate would only be accurate if and only if it actually costs him 57cents per mile or more to maintain a car


His self employment taxation is from his taxable earnings or the $11.00 per hour. Even at $11.00 per hour it is inadequate to run your own small business, or can you find it acceptable to be paid so little?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> My first pay statement shows net to me of $192.41 for 11 rides driving 220 miles. Of these 11 rides, 4 were UberXL and 7 were UberX. This does not include a $2.00 tip. The guy felt sorry for me because it was a $5 ride and he said this same ride cost him $7 just a month ago - so he gave me the difference. There are nice riders out there...
> 
> The time factor here for the 11 rides came to 174 minutes, but I doubled that to 346 (5.8hrs) to account for leaving home to the first pax, driving to pick up each new pax, and eventually back home again. Yes - this is just an estimate of time.
> 
> ...


Figure out your true operating costs and use them. IRS number is great for taxes but it is often not real. You real income was somewhere between the gas only number and the IRS number. Looks good for your first time. Don't get caught in the "gas is my only expense" trick bag. It's not. Even if you are running errands or other stuff your Uber miles are an added expense and depreciation, maintenance and other stuff needs to be figured in to the final number.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

sorry 15.3% last year


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> sorry 15.3% last year


thats a BIG difference rom 25% now isnt it? smh

plus we dont even know his true hours of working, could very well be over 17$/hour for all we know


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> sorry 15.3% last year


That's just self employment tax, there are other taxes too.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

It is not worth it. Time, effort, lack of insurance, insurance fraud, miserable conniving cheating and lying company Uber.
HELL NO!


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Now deduct about 25% for self employment taxation and you are at $8.52 I believe. Do you really think that is a worthwhile income? As an IC you are a small business owner. You have to make enough to be a small business. How do you expect to buy your next car on $8.52 per hour? How do you expect to pay for your next set of tires, new brakes, or the never ending car washes? $8.52 means you are an employee and they need to pay a portion of your taxation and let you use the corporate car was for free.


I look at this quite differently. I'm retired and I just want enough part-time 1099 income to offset my healthcare costs. So in my case, this actually INCREASES my hourly rate. I pay about $8,400 in premium each year before receiving $1 worth of healthcare. Plus, I have to add my insanely high deductibles if we ever actually need a doctor. For an average year I probably have $10,000 in healthcare expenses that those jerks in congress won't let me write off - unless there is 1099 income to offset it. That means $10,000 in Uber (or anything else for that matter) becomes a vehicle to allow a healthcare deduction. The healthcare deduction comes before AGI, which in my case saves me about $3,000 in taxes. This might not all be worth it, but I'll find out as time goes on.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Is this worth it?


Is it? Can anybody really answer that for you? Would you really trust that asnwer? If so, yeah hell go all in **** it! Ask youself the same question in about 6 weeks. Some people see time on the couch,equity out of a car to be worth more than perhaps saving a house, paying for a childs education, or NOT working at McDonld's or Walmart. I do get a kick out of folks who always include the car payment and insurance payment into the reasons(expenses) not to UBER. What you are not paying those costs anyway? Even flipping burgers? And to make sure we don't get UBER sloppy, in my area the average commute is about 40 miles daily. How many of you talking itemization factor in the costs of going down to McDonalds daily?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Is it? Can anybody really answer that for you? Would you really trust that asnwer? If so, yeah hell go all in **** it! Ask youself the same question in about 6 weeks. Some people see time on the couch,equity out of a car to be worth more than perhaps saving a house, paying for a childs education, or NOT working at McDonld's or Walmart. I do get a kick out of folks who always include the car payment and insurance payment into the reasons(expenses) not to UBER. What you are not paying those costs anyway? Even flipping burgers? And to make sure we don't get UBER sloppy, in my area the average commute is about 40 miles daily. How many of you talking itemization factor in the costs of going down to McDonalds daily?


I consider every mile I have the app on an Uber mile. I start the app in my driveway and end it in my driveway regardless of where else it makes me travel. I bought my car to use for Uber. I have my other vehicle for personal use. I entered into my partnership with Uber with the intent that I was going to be the entrepreneur that Uber led us to believe we could be, dragging in 5k a month. Yes, I was a "sucker" and fell for their lies and bullshit. Every day you learn from yesterdays mistakes . . .


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> I look at this quite differently. I'm retired and I just want enough part-time 1099 income to offset my healthcare costs. So in my case, this actually INCREASES my hourly rate. I pay about $8,400 in premium each year before receiving $1 worth of healthcare. Plus, I have to add my insanely high deductibles if we ever actually need a doctor. For an average year I probably have $10,000 in healthcare expenses that those jerks in congress won't let me write off - unless there is 1099 income to offset it. That means $10,000 in Uber (or anything else for that matter) becomes a vehicle to allow a healthcare deduction. The healthcare deduction comes before AGI, which in my case saves me about $3,000 in taxes. This might not all be worth it, but I'll find out as time goes on.


My friend, if it works for you, fantastic! But, like others may have suggested check your math in a few weeks. I hold nothing against anyone that can work Ubers system to make a profit and salute those that can.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> My first pay statement shows net to me of $192.41 for 11 rides driving 220 miles. Of these 11 rides, 4 were UberXL and 7 were UberX. This does not include a $2.00 tip. The guy felt sorry for me because it was a $5 ride and he said this same ride cost him $7 just a month ago - so he gave me the difference. There are nice riders out there...
> 
> The time factor here for the 11 rides came to 174 minutes, but I doubled that to 346 (5.8hrs) to account for leaving home to the first pax, driving to pick up each new pax, and eventually back home again. Yes - this is just an estimate of time.
> 
> ...


My question is how on earth did you possibly rack up $80 (gross) per pax hour ???
Highly suspect, not buying this. That implies that ur flying down the highway at $1.20/mile For all 174 pax minutes! Absolutely no way to do that here. You couldnt do those numbers in Detroit in the beginning, when it was "good"!
Mini/St. Paul still has high uncut rates, and somehow is not oversaturated with waaay to many drivers like the rest of the country?? Highly suspect, not buying this!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> My first pay statement shows net to me of $192.41 for 11 rides driving 220 miles. Of these 11 rides, 4 were UberXL and 7 were UberX. This does not include a $2.00 tip. The guy felt sorry for me because it was a $5 ride and he said this same ride cost him $7 just a month ago - so he gave me the difference. There are nice riders out there...
> 
> The time factor here for the 11 rides came to 174 minutes, but I doubled that to 346 (5.8hrs) to account for leaving home to the first pax, driving to pick up each new pax, and eventually back home again. Yes - this is just an estimate of time.
> 
> ...


I helps to remember you're on much higher mileage rates than most of the country.

$1.30 for X and $2.50 for XL.

A few longer XL fares tend to raise the overall numbers substantially especially surge XL, as does surge of X rates, of course. Surge is always the big kicker.

Driving half of the time as paid is also unusual. I start my time calcs at the time I'm ready to get pings in a pingable area i.e. no commute time to and fro. 30-40% of paid time even on a busy day is more typical.

Rates where you're at are just a fond memory for many.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Figure out your true operating costs and use them. IRS number is great for taxes but it is often not real. You real income was somewhere between the gas only number and the IRS number. Looks good for your first time. Don't get caught in the "gas is my only expense" trick bag. It's not. Even if you are running errands or other stuff your Uber miles are an added expense and depreciation, maintenance and other stuff needs to be figured in to the final number.


If he's driving some big XL hog, his per mile expenses are well NORTH of the $.57 IRS rate. (Love your signature!)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> If he's driving some big XL hog, his per mile expenses are well NORTH of the $.57 IRS rate. (Love your signature!)


Not really unless it's a new ride. My XL hard costs run in the mid 40 cent range with a depreciation number added. The IRS deduction is a fair number to use for everyone imho, when all the dust settles. It may be a bit short for a new car and a bit long for a used one the older it is, so it balances out over time.

At the rates the initial poster is running at it is not unusual at all for XL/Plus to get to the mid to high $20 an hour range if it's busy and most of us would be happy to obtain those kinds of numbers. Yesterday I pulled a 12 hour shift and clocked north of $27 an hour for my XL/Plus on Lyft, with the majority of fares being std. Lyft fares, not Plus. 8 of 23 fares were prime time/surge. 2 or 3 Plus fares. Paid time was about 45% of total time, which was a strong demand day.

Didn't get home til 3a.m. though. ****ing beat this morning. Will hit it again here shortly.

AND there were many times that there were NO X cars available in my area as well. Most of the better drivers have ditched UberX in my area. Only the desperate drivers remain to try and pay their leases, more than likely. And they only pick up the tightest asses of the customers anyway. Let 'em have those shit for fare runs.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> My first pay statement shows net to me of $192.41 for 11 rides driving 220 miles. Of these 11 rides, 4 were UberXL and 7 were UberX. This does not include a $2.00 tip. The guy felt sorry for me because it was a $5 ride and he said this same ride cost him $7 just a month ago - so he gave me the difference. There are nice riders out there...
> 
> The time factor here for the 11 rides came to 174 minutes, but I doubled that to 346 (5.8hrs) to account for leaving home to the first pax, driving to pick up each new pax, and eventually back home again. Yes - this is just an estimate of time.
> 
> ...


NONE of the $.57 per "uber mile" has anything to do with a "gift to personal use".
Insurance is not in that number, and that is the only thing that you would "have to have anyway" for personal use. The $.57 is strictly a per mile proration of gas, maintainence, and depreciation. If you dont drive that mile you dont have that expense, that simple. And I think if ur driving a big XL hog, ur per mile is well NORTH of the $.57. (Cant believe ur rates are still so good, Uber is a big loser for drivers just about everywhere now!)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> His self employment taxation is from his taxable earnings or the $11.00 per hour. Even at $11.00 per hour it is inadequate to run your own small business, or can you find it acceptable to be paid so little?


You should never ***** about having an actual profit to pay taxes on, even if it's self employment tax. I spent most of my working career in the highest tax bracket. (Now look at me, what a ****ing joke. I'd LOVE to be back in the high tax rate zone!)

I *****ed to my Dad one time about having to pay the Fed a hefty six figures in taxes. He looked me square in the eye and said* "Try to find somebody to feel sorry for you." *

I never *****ed about taxes again, ever.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Not really unless it's a new ride. My XL hard costs run in the mid 40 cent range with a depreciation number added. The IRS deduction is a fair number to use for everyone imho, when all the dust settles. It may be a bit short for a new car and a bit long for a used one the older it is, so it balances out over time.
> 
> At the rates the initial poster is running at it is not unusual at all for XL/Plus to get to the mid to high $20 an hour range if it's busy and most of us would be happy to obtain those kinds of numbers. Yesterday I pulled a 12 hour shift and clocked north of $27 an hour for my XL/Plus on Lyft, with the majority of fares being std. Lyft fares, not Plus. 8 of 23 fares were prime time/surge. 2 or 3 Plus fares. Paid time was about 45% of total time, which was a strong demand day.
> 
> ...


So you grosed $325?, or half that, and only count ur per hour$ as with pax?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> So you grosed $325?, or half that, and only count ur per hour$ as with pax?


$327 and divided by total hours.

Here's the takeaway from Lyft. I also had a $12 cash run (it was a min. fare but they threw me $12) when the Lyft app malfunctioned and the pax just paid me in cash. I will also get Lyfts entire cut, shown being taken out of the below, but will show up in my deposit for full time driving/qualifying. I spent 40 min. of app on time having dinner in an area that was ping proof.

Time in driver mode: 12 hrs, 40 min
Ride payments: $239.53
Tips: $23.00
Passenger cancellations (1): $5.00

Actual drive time clip:

83.4 mi 329 min $239.53 + $23.00 ($47.83) $214.70
Lyft fees: - $47.83
*Your earnings:* *$219.70*

The Lyft bonus feature for full timers is an incredible incentive imho. It's basically their entire 20%. Don't know how long they will continue that. My net per mile (before costs) of actual paid miles will be well north of $3.
*
(Sorry, double counted the $47.83 bonus, it's actually $280 total/$23.33 an hour/$3.29 per paid mile. Slow this morning.)*

Still wasn't a bad day for a Weds.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> $327 and divided by total hours.
> 
> Here's the takeaway from Lyft. I also had a $12 cash run (it was a min. fare but they threw me $12) when the Lyft app malfunctioned and the pax just paid me in cash. I will also get Lyfts entire cut, shown being taken out of the below, but will show up in my deposit for full time driving/qualifying. I spent 40 min. of app on time having dinner in an area that was ping proof.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats amazing, & Ur an ANIMAL!
I also like Lyft cuz rates are higher and tips, but will never qualify for power bonus.
I burn out after about 3 hours, and hate driving late nite.
Exactly where is this "mountainous region"?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Wow, thats amazing, & Ur an ANIMAL!
> I also like Lyft cuz rates are higher and tips, but will never qualify for power bonus.
> I burn out after about 3 hours, and hate driving late nite.
> *Exactly where is this "mountainous region"?*


*An allegorical location suitable to describe the terrain we run in this biz. * I prefer not not have Uber know so I can maintain anonymity and semi-honest commentary...


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> NONE of the $.57 per "uber mile" has anything to do with a "gift to personal use".
> Insurance is not in that number, and that is the only thing that you would "have to have anyway" for personal use. The $.57 is strictly a per mile proration of gas, maintainence, and depreciation. If you dont drive that mile you dont have that expense, that simple. And I think if ur driving a big XL hog, ur per mile is well NORTH of the $.57. (Cant believe ur rates are still so good, Uber is a big loser for drivers just about everywhere now!)


You mentioned an $80/hr number in an earlier post, but that is not accurate. Like I said $26/hr after gas, but my gross was $33/hr. Anyway, my numbers are real. I am not trying to convince anyone, just show people what happened during my first 3 days (11 rides). 3 of these rides were XL and LONG drives from suburbs to the airport. A few were "surge" pricing during rush hour, and 1 was a long XL trip from the suburbs to a MN Wild hockey game during surge pricing. Again... these numbers are accurate, the only estimate is the 5.8 hours. It could have been 6 or 5 hours, but I really don't care. I would rather do this for a few hours a day than most anything else I can think of that requires zero barrier to entry and zero start-up costs. Finally, regarding depreciation and maintenance, they are just as much a factor of time as mileage. I trade my vehicles before that even becomes an issue.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Estimates make numbers worthless. How hard is it to track hours? If your f-ing numbers are just estimates than your pay per hour is an estimate.


Why do you track how much you make per hour? You are not an hourly employee of any kind. You are an independent business operator. Only low end people with no ambitions or education base life on dollars per hour earned.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd have to say though, hours should be counted for total time "ONLINE"...it doesn't matter if you do errands or even other paid work, or even sit at home watching movies.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Goober said:


> I'd have to say though, hours should be counted for total time "ONLINE"...it doesn't matter if you do errands or even other paid work, or even sit at home watching movies.


Goober - I must respectfully disagree with my fellow Minnesotan. Like Big Machine just said, this is not about $$/hr for everyone. My goal is simply to make enough to be able to write off my insanely overpriced healthcare premiums - and that then becomes a pre-AGI number just like an HSA deduction. Safe driving!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Goober - I must respectfully disagree with my fellow Minnesotan. Like Big Machine just said, this is not about $$/hr for everyone. My goal is simply to make enough to be able to write off my insanely overpriced healthcare premiums - and that then becomes a pre-AGI number just like an HSA deduction. Safe driving!


That's fair buddy...I would just keep track of both!

Sometimes I write paid articles during "downtime"....it's great if you can leverage this gig to do other things.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck and please keep us up to date on how its going Lakeside. By the way what is the rate per mile in your area for Uberx and UberXL? and what hours of the day did you work the 5.8 hours?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Recent fares/hr. for me in MSP since 2015 began as per Weekly Summary: $20, $16, $12, $16, $14, $15

Although, other than last week I was attempting to game the guarantees...

@Lakeside I would assume some of your fares were boosted by the snow we got last week? Or was that two weeks ago? I did great that day.

I'm kind of impressed that I can do as well/better than the old rates...but getting hit with several minimum fares during a slow period just kills my morale..I've been taking it out on the pax I plan on 1 starring.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Why do you track how much you make per hour? You are not an hourly employee of any kind. You are an independent business operator. Only low end people with no ambitions or education base life on dollars per hour earned.


The op is quoting hourly wages not me. But I know how many hours I work. I've owned my own business for twelve years and smart businessmen know how much time they are investing in their business. My time is valuable.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Good luck and please keep us up to date on how its going Lakeside. By the way what is the rate per mile in your area for Uberx and UberXL? and what hours of the day did you work the 5.8 hours?


The X rides are $1.30/mile .17/min. The XL rides were my long trips at $2.50/mile .30/min. Times were TH 2:00-5:30pm, FR 3:00-4:30pm, Sat 11:00-2:00pm. There was some downtime and errands in there, but those were the general time frames. There were a few surge rides, but I did not calculate those rates. One of the XL rides was 25 miles taking an investment banker to the airport for a $75 gross fare. I asked Uber if I could opt-out of X rides, but they won't offer that I our town. Maybe I got lucky, but I hope these suburb rides to the airport continue.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> The X rides are $1.30/mile .17/min. The XL rides were my long trips at $2.50/mile .30/min. Times were TH 2:00-5:30pm, FR 3:00-4:30pm, Sat 11:00-2:00pm. There was some downtime and errands in there, but those were the general time frames. There were a few surge rides, but I did not calculate those rates. One of the XL rides was 25 miles taking an investment banker to the airport for a $75 gross fare. I asked Uber if I could opt-out of X rides, but they won't offer that I our town. Maybe I got lucky, but I hope these suburb rides to the airport continue.


I think you'll do great for Airports w/ XL...especially during spring break season...for now XL is still surging consistently at all hours...I'd hit Mpls at rush hour, I would assume a lot of it is Airport runs.

I used to clean up in the mornings 4AM-7AM (9-10AM would be good too)....now with the new minimum fares my proportion of AM airport runs has been hit by a wave of people using trips to get to work.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Goober said:


> I think you'll do great for Airports w/ XL...especially during spring break season...for now XL is still surging consistently at all hours...I'd hit Mpls at rush hour, I would assume a lot of it is Airport runs.
> 
> I used to clean up in the mornings 4AM-7AM (9-10AM would be good too)....now with the new minimum fares my proportion of AM airport runs has been hit by a wave of people using trips to get to work.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/monthly-news-thread-february-2015.13133/page-2#post-186879


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> You mentioned an $80/hr number in an earlier post, but that is not accurate. Like I said $26/hr after gas, but my gross was $33/hr. Anyway, my numbers are real. I am not trying to convince anyone, just show people what happened during my first 3 days (11 rides). 3 of these rides were XL and LONG drives from suburbs to the airport. A few were "surge" pricing during rush hour, and 1 was a long XL trip from the suburbs to a MN Wild hockey game during surge pricing. Again... these numbers are accurate, the only estimate is the 5.8 hours. It could have been 6 or 5 hours, but I really don't care. I would rather do this for a few hours a day than most anything else I can think of that requires zero barrier to entry and zero start-up costs. Finally, regarding depreciation and maintenance, they are just as much a factor of time as mileage. I trade my vehicles before that even becomes an issue.


Time has very little to do with depreciation, just when you drive it off the lot, after that its mile by mile. Its actually $87 gross per "pax hour". First off "gross" means gross fares booked, before uber cut and safe rider, which according to you was $251/174 minutes, or 2.9 "pax hours" (hours with paid rider) = $87/hr. Which I say is amazing, that is like flying down the highway the whole time @ $1.5/mile, with zero time spent going 0-20mph. Nothing like XL surging, with the highest rates in the country! Most of us are at $.75/mile, which means $.60 after uber cut, which means $.30 if only half ur miles are paid (typical). So you actually LOSE $.27/mile (using IRS $.57). You LOSE a little on each trip, but can try to make it up on volume!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Its actually $87 gross per "pax hour". First off "gross" means gross fares, before uber cut and safe rider, which according to you was $251/174 minutes, or 2.9 "pax hours" (hours with paid rider) = $87/hr. Which I say is amazing, that is like flying down the highway the whole time @ $1.5/minute. Nothing like XL surging, with the highest rates in the country! Most of us are at $.75/mile, which means $.60 after uber cut, which means $.30 if only half ur miles are paid (typical). So you actually LOSE $.27/mile (using IRS $.57). You LOSE a little on each trip, but can try to make it up on volume!


Anyone who claims to make either a profit or an hourly wage at or over min. wage at less than a buck forty per paid mile is math illiterate. The only redeeming feature of ride share is surge/primetime which can move the needle in the appropriate direction for drivers.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Now deduct about 25% for self employment taxation and you are at $8.52 I believe. Do you really think that is a worthwhile income? As an IC you are a small business owner. You have to make enough to be a small business. How do you expect to buy your next car on $8.52 per hour? How do you expect to pay for your next set of tires, new brakes, or the never ending car washes? $8.52 means you are an employee and they need to pay a portion of your taxation and let you use the corporate car was for free.


you sound angry... maybe you should go see a therapist


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> you sound angry... maybe you should go see a therapist


Hundreds of thousands of drivers have been financially suckered in by Uber.

They have every right to be pissed off. Adamantly so. They were blatantly misled into making bad financial decisions.

Now they are left to unwind their bad decisions.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Actually, I just do not understand why we don't unify and take it right back to Uber.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Actually, I just do not understand why we don't unify and take it right back to Uber.


Same reason "the strike" didnt work, there's waaay too many unemployed derperados that need to (literally) "eat their car", even @ $.75/ mile! And a million more dummies that cant do math, waiting to get in right behind them!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Actually, I just do not understand why we don't unify and take it right back to Uber.


What are you going to do Rich?

From a 'reality sandwich' perspective, when I was in the construction biz I was 'forced' for competitive reasons to engage illegal immigrants as subcontractors. Yes, they were able to also illegally fudge their way through our ****ed up system here so they appeared legal enough to work til they got busted and had to get a new set of phony documents, but I had no choice but to use (abuse) them.

No citizen here would take the financial abuse. They were the only ones left standing on the worker end because they would work for shit for pay. They 'took' over the concrete and drywall portions of the business to the extent that you couldn't find a single legit U.S. citizen in the workplace anyway.

NOW seeing that, WHO do you think will be left driving for Uber but the very LOWEST class of desperate driver citizens?

Just don't be one. That is the only logical reaction to have. Would I sweat concrete for $4 an hour? Oh hell no! No more than I would work for nothing for Uber.

Can you compete with Chinese communist slave labor plastic factory workers working for less than $100 per month? Are they going away?

This is all LABOR abuse, plain and simple. Legally done and entertained in our systems.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Same reason "the strike" didnt work, there's waaay too many unemployed derperados that need to (literally) "eat their car", even @ $.75/ mile! And a million more dummies that cant do math, waiting to get in right behind them!


***** Uber and their shit for pay. They can kiss my ass! *


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hundreds of thousands of drivers have been financially suckered in by Uber.
> 
> They have every right to be pissed off. Adamantly so. They were blatantly misled into making bad financial decisions.
> 
> Now they are left to unwind their bad decisions.


I'm sure the people who care enough to post on this forum are the best drivers we've had so please take this with a grain of salt...

Nobody was "suckered in" by Uber- if you were greedy and thought Uber wanted to line your pockets as a courtesy you deserve whatever you get. You have to run your own business not simply collect checks.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> I'm sure the people who care enough to post on this forum are the best drivers we've had so please take this with a grain of salt...
> 
> Nobody was "suckered in" by Uber- if you were greedy and thought Uber wanted to line your pockets as a courtesy you deserve whatever you get. You have to run your own business not simply collect checks.


No, they were suckered in by Uber obfuscation, leases to people with no jobs, bad credit and the very PHONY prospect of an 'alluded to' actual profit, which was never there to begin with.

Could the drivers do the math? No. Were they also donning their own pair of rosy scenario glasses? Yes.

But *Uber gave them the chance to screw themselves, 100%*

*They are Vulture Capitalists with a capital C.*


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I just would like to see the word travel from sea to shining sea and all of us unify well enough that, Shit BrainStorm! I'll be back!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I am going to continue my attempts to get us to unify for a stronger voice. Give me 50,000 of the 160,000 drivers as Association members and we will take it back to Uber to discuss. I know it is a reach, but not being able to do anything at all just is not right. In any other job I have held, I have never seen so many people just lay down to get ****ed without somebody doing something. This is America for the love of God, we do not take this shit laying down.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I am going to continue my attempts to get us to unify for a stronger voice. Give me 50,000 of the 160,000 drivers as Association members and we will take it back to Uber to discuss. I know it is a reach, but not being able to do anything at all just is not right. In any other job I have held, I have never seen so many people just lay down to get ****ed without somebody doing something. This is America for the love of God, we do not take this shit laying down.


The Vulture will not pay nor will they play. Independent contractors have independent voices.

The best expression of that voice is to NOT drive for UberX std. rates, individually expressed, unless and until we are suitably paid.

And that voice is already being heard. Very few drivers are driving without the guarantees for example. Were they to stop the guarantees, the streets would be emptied of drivers.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

But that will never get us in to a negotiation of our contract 50,000 members that are willing to stand up for themselves will be able to


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

john djjjoe said:


> you sound angry... maybe you should go see a therapist


Yes, I am angry. If you aren't, then it is you that should seek therapy.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

It is one thing to lay down and let Uber abuse you as their worker, but something far more important when Uber harms the entire nation without a concern at all for doing it. And, for us to lay down and allow it to continue is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

the numbers posted are legendary to me. today (since i happened to be in atlanta downtown,) i drove 2 hours 5 trips for a whopping $21 after uber fees.
i thought i'd drive to suburb (to avoid requests) to try to make it 3 hours x 16 = guaranteed $48. a request came and broke me. the 90% acceptance rate is impossible unless you are determined to get the guaranteed. damn, even 2-hr guarantee would have been significantly better than my actual trips. if i could somehow manage to avoid requests for 3 hours, it would be pretty good, especially with a canceled trip. lol.
11 trips $200 in 5 hours? really.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> the numbers posted are legendary to me. today (since i happened to be in atlanta downtown,) i drove 2 hours 5 trips for a whopping $21 after uber fees.
> i thought i'd drive to suburb (to avoid requests) to try to make it 3 hours x 16 = guaranteed $48. a request came and broke me. the 90% acceptance rate is impossible unless you are determined to get the guaranteed. damn, even 2-hr guarantee would have been significantly better than my actual trips. if i could somehow manage to avoid requests for 3 hours, it would be pretty good, especially with a canceled trip. lol.
> 11 trips $200 in 5 hours? really.


Like I mentioned, this was my first 11 rides and I REALLY just thought this was normal, but I wanted to find out. Sure enough, its does not look normal.

Maybe I should quit while I'm ahead? I'm posting all 11 rides for everyone to see. I have NO REASON to make any of this shit up. I have realized through the fascinating posts on this thread that my long XL rides are certainly the difference makers. Without those 4 (out of 11) I would be back in the same UberX boat as everyone else it appears... here it goes:

11 rides (not in order and all shown in the amounts billed to pax):
XL = 35 min @ 25 miles = $76.74
XL = 27 min @ 14 miles = $46.32
XL = 26 min @ 21 miles = $65.59
XL = 9 min @ 2.35 miles = $12.56
The remaining 7 rides were all X fares of: $5, $13.26, $5, $8.11, $11.83, $14.26, $12.56
Do the math... Grand Total = $271.23, of which they cut me an electronic check for $192.41.

I asked Uber if I could only take XL rides, but they won't let me (yet anyway). I'm trying to hang in the burbs, so maybe this can keep up? Who knows, but I do know from reading this forum that I have to get my insurance situation figured out before I go any further. For those urban drivers, just remember that leaving Minnesota in the winter (ie: take me from the burbs to the airport) is a popular thing to do here!


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Lakeside, I am curious what your insurance situation is? You mentioned that you weren't going to factor in your insurance as a cost . To me that (and a few other things in your profit calculation) speaks of wishful thinking but leaving that aside...
> 
> Do you have a commercial policy or a ride-share rider?
> Are you aware that should you get into an accident this winter that, if you have neither of the above, your insurance company will drop you like a ton of bricks? Are you aware that you must report ANY accident, even if covered to some degree by uber, to your own insurance company as well?


I'm aware of it all now. That's why I said I have to figure out my insurance situation before I go any further. My agent is researching both commercial and rideshare options. What do you have?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> I'm sure the people who care enough to post on this forum are the best drivers we've had so please take this with a grain of salt...
> 
> Nobody was "suckered in" by Uber- if you were greedy and thought Uber wanted to line your pockets as a courtesy you deserve whatever you get. You have to run your own business not simply collect checks.


Sorry John. When you are told you can earn this much, just buy this car through Santander, and you are on you way to riches.....

That's not greed. That's being scammed. I am not one of those but I simply hate to see people being treated the way our "partner" does. I make money with Uber but I am well aware there are those that don't.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Like I mentioned, this was my first 11 rides and I REALLY just thought this was normal, but I wanted to find out. Sure enough, its does not look normal.
> 
> Maybe I should quit while I'm ahead? I'm posting all 11 rides for everyone to see. I have NO REASON to make any of this shit up. I have realized through the fascinating posts on this thread that my long XL rides are certainly the difference makers. Without those 4 (out of 11) I would be back in the same UberX boat as everyone else it appears... here it goes:
> 
> ...


That's great. Wish I could get that X/XL percentage. I applaud anyone that can make this work. I do. I drive my selected way and do okay. I can do better. But it works for me and glad to see it is working so far for you.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Sorry John. When you are told you can earn this much, just buy this car through Santander, and you are on you way to riches.....
> 
> That's not greed. That's being scammed. I am not one of those but I simply hate to see people being treated the way our "partner" does. I make money with Uber but I am well aware there are those that don't.


I doubt that you actually "make $" (true net) with uber. If ur not getting $1.50+/mile, then ur just "eating ur car" and "pretending" that ur making $.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I doubt that you actually "make $" (true net) with uber. If ur not getting $1.50+/mile, then ur just "eating ur car" and "pretending" that ur making $.


Doubt it all you like Mr. Omniscient.


----------

